# Microchip Time



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Just took Nacho to get his microchip done. The lovely vet warned me beforehand that it's very common that they will yelp or squeal - I would, have you seen the size of that needle?

Anyhow, the vet asked if he really liked treats. Does he heck! She placed a good handful on the table and by the time she got the cap of the needle he had devoured the lot. 

Take 2: Treats done, needle in and not a peep from him, not even any recognition we had touched him. The vet was so shocked she had to TRIPLE check that she had actually injected the chip into him.

Sometimes it helps to own the greediest dog on the planet!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Way to go nacho!!!


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Ahh, i love foody dogs, makes chipping soooooo much easier (and you feel less guilty). Lab puppies are by far the best to chip!!! I hate doing little dogs like handbag dogs and whippets/ greyhounds- they tend not to be interested in food and scream the place down 
Top marks Nacho!!


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

Brave lad! Good for him


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I was thankful that JD chip their pups when they get their first jag


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

aw well done Nacho!!


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Treacle was chipped by the breeder - thank heavens - she screams and yelps for every injection and also yelps and squirms for her advocate application - she is such a baby!
Well done Nacho - sort your girlfriend out!


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Treacle was chipped by the breeder - thank heavens - she screams and yelps for every injection and also yelps and squirms for her advocate application - she is such a baby!
Well done Nacho - sort your girlfriend out!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

aww Treacle! even for Advocate!! Lady was much like Nacho....She has only yelped for one of her injections....but not for the microchip


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Vincent is going to have his first lot of injections on Monday....I am so nervous!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Rufini said:


> Vincent is going to have his first lot of injections on Monday....I am so nervous!


Ah just lots of cuddles for Vincent and if he is a guzzler - lots of treats at the ready!

Nacho cried when I took him for his second jab but was fine within seconds. I have been taking him to puppy classes at the vets and socialising with other pups which has been great for him. He now see's the vets as a fun place to meet other doggies and cats (still not sure about them!) and receive lots of food!

I did come across some breeders who had already had their pups microchipped but I just didn't click with the pups and for just £16 to get him microchipped, certainly wasn't a decider when I picked him if he did or didn't have a chip... luckily he was a brave little mite!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I agree Claire (is that your name?). It certainly wasn't a deal breaker, just an added bonus


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I have discovered that he LOVES ham so I think we'll bring some with us!!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> I agree Claire (is that your name?). It certainly wasn't a deal breaker, just an added bonus


Actually it's Susie (Claire is my middle name) but you can call me whatever you like... within reason


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Rufini said:


> I have discovered that he LOVES ham so I think we'll bring some with us!!


Brilliant! I have just introduced Nacho to his first kong. My god he loves it! Peanut butter, bran flakes (his poo was a bit funny this morning) and also some ham! HE IS IN LOVE!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Kongs are great Susie, I use them when I just need a few minutes peace!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Kongs are great Susie, I use them when I just need a few minutes peace!


I know it's fab. I'm currently tucking into my BLT sandwich in complete peace without those 'sad eyes' looking up at me. He always reminds me of puss in boots from shrek with that little look.

Blissful!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

:laugh: I know what you mean! Izzy has hazel/green eyes, not the dark brown "spaniel eyes", but she has a really serious, intense looking face, and looks so sad most of the time! Just as well her tail wags non stop and she licks me at every opportunity or I'd think she wasn't happy


----------

